# Know of any on/off valve for tubing used when bottling?



## FentonCellars (Jan 8, 2007)

Does anyone know if they make a user friendly stopper (on/off) valve for tubing that will hold the siphon so you can easily and quickly stop/start during the bottling phase to have less spillage? Again, I did it the hard way with clear tubing from the supplier having the wife hold onto it while filling cleaned bottles in a utility sink.


----------



## smurfe (Jan 8, 2007)

This is what I use.

http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDetA.asp?PartNumber=4887

There are cheaper items you can use. Look at this page.

http://www.finevinewines.com/Home-Wine-Making-Equipment-Bottling.asp

You can always use this for the really inexpensive way to go. You can get them for 1/2 inch and 3/8 inch hose

http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDetA.asp?PartNumber=4860

Smurfe


----------



## Jags (Jan 8, 2007)

My kit came with a little plastic thingy that you squeeze to pinch the hose and it locks, stopping the flow. They have to cost less than a dollar. It also came with a bottling wand which might be more what you want. You put it in the bottle and when it touches the bottom it lets the wine flow. I'm still fermenting my first batch so don't know how good it works yet.


----------



## FentonCellars (Jan 8, 2007)

So how do you start the flow/siphon? Once you push the flow regulator in, gravity does the rest automatically? Also, when the first bottle is full, and you want to start filling the second, I guess you stop pushing in the flow regulator and it stops the flow but keeps the siphon primed? This will allow you to put a new bottle in easily? Am I right on all of these assumptions?


----------



## smurfe (Jan 8, 2007)

Normally you have to suck on the hose to get the siphon/flow going

Smurfe


----------



## RichBrewer (Jan 8, 2007)

Why not use this?
http://www.williamsbrewing.com/SPRING_TIP_FILLER_P180C230.cfm
It is made for beer but I don't see why it wouldn't work for wine. You press it down against the bottom of the bottle and beer starts flowing. You lift and the flow stops. For beer the wand displaces enough liquid that when you remove it, the bottle has the perfect amount of head space. 
I plan on using mine when I bottle my White Zen.


----------



## FentonCellars (Feb 22, 2007)

I was able to find a plastic "in-line valve" for $3.90 from William's Brewing. I am going to get this along with a pump so it is faster and easier to rack between glass carboys. I'll be also trying to make some sort of screen that fits any container. Once I have this setup and working I'll post it here. 

I know the pump will be $130+shipping, but you get what you pay for. I guess that is why I'm avoiding the $20 special and the headaches.


----------

